# stomach muscles feel like they are pulling on 2ww



## jarrodamanda (May 19, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I am currently 9dp2dt and I am finding it hard to stand up straight. My abdominal muscles feel like they are pulling. I have been very bloated since EC and have a swollen abdomen. I get very uncomfortable at times too with the bloating. I am only concerned as I have not heard of any one else complaining of their abdominal muscles pulling when they stand. I feel like I am over stretching and have pulled them, but I am not even stood straight. It is giving me back ache. I have had abdo pain since EC and presumed that this would go away in a few days, but it has been a long time now and not getting any better, if not worse.

Someone please help!!!

Ax


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Amanda... didn't want to read and run. I haven't had what you're decribing on the pulled muscle front  -hopefully someone will answer. I did have the incredble bloating though
Wishign you all the best with it
fluffyx


----------



## jarrodamanda (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Fluffy.

Ladies I have got worse.

I woke at 0330 this morning with the most horrendous trapped wind in my upper gastric area. I had a look at myself from the side and my tummy is swollen right from under my boobs. I am in agony. It looks like I am 4 months pg. I rang the clinic this morning to see if I could drink peppermint tea, they said I could, but from reading on the internet it is OK in small quantities, but large amounts can cause contractions. I have had one cup, but not to much help. It hurts when I eat as well.
This eve it got so bad that I rang the emergency line and they couldn't help much apart from say drink soda water to make me burp. It hurts so much I cant stand up straight which in return is giving me terrible back ache. I just hope I am pg on Monday.

Ax


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

A, Pepermint cordial helped me with my trapped abdo wind after EC, I made it quite strong with water and drank about 1/2 pint a couple of times a day  and I'm sure somewhere I read drining flat coke helps 

I have the muscle pulling feeling too aswel as other sharps pains and cramps and the backache too but only since yesterday, I haven't had any more trapped wind though since just before ET.

Hopefully this is a good sign for you, Good luck for Monday  

x x x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Jarrodamanda
Just browsing and saw your name - obviously I am not on 2ww (nearly) and cannot really help but just wanted to say try not to worry, I know I have been bloating up a lot every cycle and sometimes look in the mirror and think I look about six months - I am also overweight really for my height which not help.
Anyway my suggestions are
have you tried posting on peer support
have a look at other 2ww diaries - perhaps even older ones
have you posted this again on the normal thread
do you think you may have been overdoing the liquid 
having said the above do you think water would help
how about a little walk outside
how about lying down and counting to ten breathing slowly 
try and keep calm
i am sure these are all good signs and good luck for last day or so.
try and relax
good luck sweetheart
love
susie


----------



## jarrodamanda (May 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thankyou for both of your replies. I have tried all of them and to no help. I slept sat up last night (well tried to) as when I lay down it makes it worse. I am still really swollen and in pain this morning. I cant stand straight. I go tomorrow so I will try and grin and bare it till then, then let them have a look at me. I hope it's good news!!!

Ax


----------



## jarrodamanda (May 19, 2007)

I dont have trapped wind, I have OHSS!!!! I'm in agony. They havetaken bloods and will ring me this afternoon with the results.

Ax


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry you have OHSS, Hope it's a bit better now 

Just seen that you got a BFP!!

Huge congratulations Hunny 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond.....

Love and best wishes
Nicky x x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear jarrodamanda 

I can relate to your pain, I am on day 11 of my Egg Transfer. I have been have bloating pains and pulling along with cramping. At times I feel like my period is coming but I hear that is normal. But after my EC I was on bed rest for a week because I had something called "Ovarian Stimulation" what that is: there are fluids in my ovaries and because my ovaries were enlarged that causes bloating too. WHAT EVER you do, do not walk...limit your walking because that will cause more bloating. Thats what my doctor said. 

Today I will find out if I am pregnant. I keep praying every min I get that God will send me a baby.

When is your ET day?

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

jarrodamanda 

OH I was late on my message. CONGRULATIONS ON YOU PREGNANCY.   That is GREAT News and I am so happy for the two of you. I will find out today!!!


----------

